# Substitut for QuicKeys



## OleJoergensen (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello forum.

Anyone who can give advice for a newer program that can do the same or more as QuicKeys?

Thank you.


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 9, 2019)

Keyboard Maestro: https://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 9, 2019)

Thank you Stig


----------



## benmrx (Mar 9, 2019)

Big ‘ol +1 for Keyboard Maestro.


----------



## lumcas (Mar 9, 2019)

Keyboard Maestro - time saved: 26 hours


----------



## Babe (Mar 9, 2019)

I've been using Keyboard Maestro since I switch to Mac 11 years ago. Works great, does everything.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 9, 2019)

I just bought it. Look forward to try it. Thank you everyone.


----------

